# 6 pentel pencils



## its_virgil (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's a picture of 6 pentel pencils off to a CPA in Florida. Four are antler and two are mesquite burl. Enjoy and comments welcome.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 11, 2006)

Which ones are the mesquite? []

Seriously, those look great.  I wish I could drill antler without screwing it up!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 11, 2006)

Can't fault the workmanship or choice of materials. But, to me, that style will always remind me of something from a bubble card at Wal-Mart on the 39 cent rack. No class. Sorry, just IMHO.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 11, 2006)

No need to apologize Frank. I'm not real sure the pen is that great looking either, but they are used by many CPAs and engineers and at $35 each, I don't mind making them. Not an easy pen to make...but when it works out its not bad. I had to do 9 to get the 6 successful ones. The wall is really thin at the bottom and if things aren't running true the hole will be exposed about 1/4 to 3/8 inch above the writing end. Thanks for commenting and being honest...I ageee...antler and mesquite burl are hard to beat.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />Can't fault the workmanship or choice of materials. But, to me, that style will always remind me of something from a bubble card at Wal-Mart on the 39 cent rack. No class. Sorry, just IMHO.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey Frank,

U dont't like these pencils?, U would burn dymond wood?. Man I think you are Eagle reincarnated of late. What was 'his' word that he referred himself to? He actually e-mailed me once just to let me know how 'hornery' he could be.

just teasing with you 'grumpy'[]

-Peter-
CURMUDGEON, yah that was the Eagle word. I sometimes miss his 'zingers' and sharp wit.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />Hey Frank,
> 
> U dont't like these pencils?, U would burn dymond wood?. Man I think you are Eagle reincarnated of late. What was 'his' word that he referred himself to? He actually e-mailed me once just to let me know how 'hornery' he could be.
> ...



  I'm not Eagle but he is a friend. We are both opinionated and frequently do not agree. Note, Don said he isn't to crazy about the style either, but it sells. Now, stuff that sells, I like that kind of style.I probably wouldn't burn dymondwood because I'm sure it would stink. But I would toss it into the scrap heap out back that I use for a shooting backstop. Me? Grumpy? Not usually. But don't rule it out. []


----------



## Dan (Feb 11, 2006)

If it sells at $35 a whack, it can't be wrong...

Now, Dymondwood is wrong...


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice pencils, looking at those remind me I needed to make some of them 3 months ago []
I to am impressed at the great drill job on the long antler.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Anthony! Anthony and William, I had some pieces of hand picked axis and some from elk tines. So, I picked them as straight as I could find. Turn them between centers to round and straighten before drilling. I'm getting better at it.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Nice pencils, looking at those remind me I needed to make some of them 3 months ago []
> I to am impressed at the great drill job on the long antler.


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 19, 2006)

Don,
The clip bands almost look like they slip over the finished pen. Is that the case?


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes, Ron hey do. Slide over from bottom to top and if the pen barrel is too large then the clip leaves a mark. This is one of the problems  with making this kit. But holding the clip tip off the pen stops the marking of the finish. The band at the top of the clip doesn't seem to mark the finish. I just sold 8 of these to a CPA in Florida...5 antler and 3 mesquite burls.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Don,
> The clip bands almost look like they slip over the finished pen. Is that the case?


----------



## gerryr (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, while I have to agree that Pentel pencils are approaching the pinnacle of tackiness, there isn't anything tacky about selling them for $35 a pop.  Very nice work, especially on the antler.  I wonder if I can turn whitetail antler between centers, seems that the marrow could present some problems.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks Gerry(I think []) I use a Sorby Steb center and the gripping is done on the outer area of the end of the antler section. The most difficult thing is finding pieces of antler long enough and straight enough to get the pencil barrel from it. Timewise, the pencils should sell for much more. It is not a quick pen to make. It is an hour and half per pen for me to make. Sometimes faster and others take longer. Drilling the hole is not a 100% success. Turning is not 100% successful..blow out near the writing end is ever present.  But, I just can't charge more and do it with a clear conscience. The pencils are $4.50 each, the blank is $3-7, so materials are at $7-10...You can do the math.  8 of the pencils is not a bad Saturday afternoon in the shop. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Well, while I have to agree that Pentel pencils are approaching the pinnacle of tackiness, there isn't anything tacky about selling them for $35 a pop.  Very nice work, especially on the antler.  I wonder if I can turn whitetail antler between centers, seems that the marrow could present some problems.


----------



## Chuck Key (Feb 19, 2006)

Don,

I put a slimline bushing on the mandrel at the clip end and use that a a guide for final thickness on that end.  I do not turn it all the way to the bushing usually but just for relative thickness.  I put the clip on a drill bit or one of the HF punches the transfer it to the pen from the clip end by just sliding it of the bit.  Saves sliding it all the way from the nib.

gerryr,

As far as ultimate tackiness. I just do not understand why anyone would spend so much time replacing the brass tube that is included in kits with a brass bullet.  Most penturners spend a fair amount of time covering up the brass.  Just a thought.

Don's Pentels look fine to me.

Chuckie


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks Chuckie for that tip. I will try it next time. I have marred the finish and had to redo it. 

I turn my pencils between centers with metal tooling parts that are very similar to the wooden parts I show in my article. I would be very interested in how you use a mandrel. As I sit here thinking about it I have thought of a couple of way it could be done. That sure would add stability to the barrel when it starts getting smaller in diameter. Thanks for the support. My observations are that people who use the pentel pencils really like what we do with them and those who don't use them just think they okay at best. 
do a good turn daily!
don


> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> <br />Don,
> 
> I put a slimline bushing on the mandrel at the clip end and use that a a guide for final thickness on that end.  I do not turn it all the way to the bushing usually but just for relative thickness.  I put the clip on a drill bit or one of the HF punches the transfer it to the pen from the clip end by just sliding it of the bit.  Saves sliding it all the way from the nib.
> ...


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 19, 2006)

The CPA should be happy with these pencils. Great job.

jim


----------



## Chuck Key (Feb 20, 2006)

Well, since I spilled the beans concerning the use of a mandrel I guess I will have to divuldge one of my super secret techniques.  The mandrel I use is a customized mandrel I picked at a wood craft.  It has been shortened and rethreaded with a step on one end.  Here is a photo with a blank mounted ready for turning.  Have used this one for about 5 years and really need to make another since this one and been bent and restraightened several times




<br />

Don't tell anyone about this ok? []
Chuckie




> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />I would be very interested in how you use a mandrel. As I sit here thinking about it I have thought of a couple of way it could be done. That sure would add stability to the barrel when it starts getting smaller in diameter. those who don't use them just think they okay at best.
> do a good turn daily!
> don


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 20, 2006)

Chuckie,
Very clever, very clever indeed! I like it and I had not thought of that solution. Thanks for sharing and I'll not tell anyone...since the pentel pencils are so tacky, I may be the only one that reads this post.[][}]  One other trade secret question. Do you use a brass tube in the larger hole...I had thought of using a tube pushed in about an inch from the top and a pin chuck that I have for slimlines. Thanks again. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don





> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> <br />Well, since I spilled the beans concerning the use of a mandrel I guess I will have to divuldge one of my super secret techniques.  The mandrel I use is a customized mandrel I picked at a wood craft.  It has been shortened and rethreaded with a step on one end.  Here is a photo with a blank mounted ready for turning.  Have used this one for about 5 years and really need to make another since this one and been bent and restraightened several times
> 
> Don't tell anyone about this ok? []
> Chuckie


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 20, 2006)

What is the pentel is it a mechanical click pencil like the .99 version.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 20, 2006)

You might say that...but is more like a $4.50 pencil...I get them on a card of two for $9 + tax. Push a botton on top and the lead propels. Here is what they look like prior to modification. That plastic is tacky, so some of us replace it with wood or antler.



<br />

Do a good turn daily!
Don





> _Originally posted by terrymiller_
> <br />What is the pentel is it a mechanical click pencil like the .99 version.


----------



## Chuck Key (Feb 20, 2006)

Don,

No, have never used a brass tube in one of these.  Your idea sounds like an interesting approach.

Chuckie



> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Do you use a brass tube in the larger hole...I had thought of using a tube pushed in about an inch from the top and a pin chuck that I have for slimlines.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


----------



## pssherman (Feb 21, 2006)

Don,
I recently came across a click advance pencil from PSI. Berea also has some. I don't know about any other companies. Here is an example of a .7mm click advance pencil from PSI. It is a slimline. Easy to make.




<br />

The engineers and CPA's might like these. They use a brass tube so breakage is less of a problem.

Paul in AR


----------



## Darley (Feb 21, 2006)

Don your pens look very good, like the antle most, now got a question for you when you buy those pentel pencil in pack of 2 how do you remove the plastic? do you turn the plastic off on a pin chuck?, might have to try this



> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />You might say that...but is more like a $4.50 pencil...I get them on a card of two for $9 + tax. Push a botton on top and the lead propels. Here is what they look like prior to modification. That plastic is tacky, so some of us replace it with wood or antler.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Serge. The chrome nib screws off and the mechanism slips out the clip end. I have an article in the articles section. There is also a couple of articles in the Y! PT files. Chuckie's picture of his mandrel in this thread is what I'm trying next....got the special mandrel being made. email me when you get ready and I can answer your questions if you have any....talk to later this evening.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Paul, I'll check them out. May be an answer.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by pssherman_
> <br />Don,
> I recently came across a click advance pencil from PSI. Berea also has some. I don't know about any other companies. Here is an example of a .7mm click advance pencil from PSI. It is a slimline. Easy to make.
> 
> ...


----------



## jvsank (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice job on them I like them


----------

